# Looking for some guidance



## deanomidz (May 2, 2011)

Hi guys,
i dont currently own a skyline but im in the market for one!! I have a budget of at a push 12k and i was hoping you guys could point me in the right direction as there seems to be plenty for sale for various prices with various specs. 
Ie: some for like 10k at 500hp n some for 12k with like 400hp.
It has to be a gtr and from what ive read so far HKS 2530 turbos seem to be the way to go?
Anyways any advice would be greatly appreciated
cheers, dean


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Dean. yeah the prices have got little to do with how powerful the car is. Generally a well maintainend GTR with low miles even if standard will be priced more than let's say a 450hp one. Over all condition of the car is far more important than the power output. if you are willing to spend about 12K you can get a fairly decent 33GTR with moderate power (in the 4-500+ mark). Have a look at the for sale section of the forum you might find something you like and they are also from a trusted source, and well cared for having been owned by enthusiasts. 2530 turbos are good, as well as so many others, such as T04Z etc..
:thumbsup:


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

I'd echo Nigel's comments, for me, a well looked after and maintained car would be more important than one with a lot of mods or boasting more power. Don't be seduced by big BHP figures, look at the overall quality of the car.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Give us a call. We can help.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

in my opinion its always better (not cheaper though) to buy a stock(ish) car in really good condition over a tuned car thats tatty. plus if you but it stock and have it modded you know exactly what parts are in it :thumbsup: there was a thread on here awhile ago, a chap from holland (i think) bought a car running 600bhp he was told by the previous owner who in turn was told by the chap who had it before him that the engine was fully forged and built for big power. a few weeks later it blew up and low and behold stock internals. not the buyers fault nor the previous owners fault as they were both going off what they had been told by the origanal owner. my point you never know what other people consider exceptable mods and exceptable lifespan on modded gtr's if you build it yourself from the ground up you know exactly what you've got.

ps: buy a R33 GTR ( they are the best of them all ..........oh and i own 1)
pps: The GTR shop suply some of the cleanest gtrs about. :thumbsup:


tib


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

clean low mileage, rust free, GT-Rs are still in demand (tuned or otherwise)

having sold this one , this week (actually to a current R32 owner, who wanted an immaculate example) stock cars that are well maintained and non-abused will always fetch a premium 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/146071-low-mileage-grey-r32-immaculate.html

there are nice tuned cars out there..but modifications have to be done properly, with the genuine parts

Here is an example of just a few which have been sent out from our offices in Japan to the Uk in recent months.

one of which (blue r32) is nearly ready for collection. all are GTROC customers


















































































and we dont just do GTRs

GTROC customer who wanted a stock s15....











Your budget for something like the above from us would be

R32 GT-R £10Kapprox

R33 GT-R £13Kapprox


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

loving the white 32 matty whats it going for?

tib


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

sorry just re-read my first post and didnt want to give the wrong vibe. i was refering to buying privatly.
when it comes to buying moddified from a trader/importer i would only consider 2 people matty from newera and dave from the GTR Shop. both companies can other stock to monster spec cars and i have never heard a bad word about either of them.

tib


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Funnily enough I disagree a bit with previous post(s); certainly if I was going to do the whole high power GTR thing again I would do it differently than I did first time around.

If you plan to modify it, then buy one with the mods already fitted. They almost come free!

As far as bodywork goes etc. obviously don't buy a shed, but there are far more decent bodyshops out there then there are decent tuners. It should be much easier and way, way cheaper to get it 100% bodywork-wise than mods-wise.

As far as not getting the mods you think you're paying for, I would recommend paying for a decent tuner to inspect the car before buying (PPI).

Whatever you do, though, don't spend all your money on the car; leave enough for a decent service etc. and for anything niggling to get sorted.

You also need to think what the car will be used for; a high-power lag-monster may be good for scaring passengers or track-work, but will be somewhat tricky to drive every day on the road.

And never underestimate the lure of more power... You may think you'll be happy with a near-standard car, but you may find you're addicted!

Oh, and don't forget about insurance!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Firstly as Ru says

you have to consider what you will use the car for. having one with uprated LSD's and half cages and "race spec" clutches are not something that is ideal for everyday use

the cars we source can be stock (as some people like that) or something which is more modified

we supply a very high grade of either specification

our customers 99% of the time will always modify the car we supply.

However a car that is non accident damaged (like all our ones we sell), and a "true" car is vastly different to one which is cheaper bodywork and requires attention (regardless of where you get it from)

If your buying the car in the UK, i agree with Ru get a tuner to check it out

MR GT - the white R32 is sold (but GTROC owned) just like all of the above, which is a very small selection of the ones we export

90% of our business is sourcing to order, spec, colour, mileage etc so do not appear on GTROC in the "for sale" section


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

My R33 GTR is for sale,with pretty much full documentation starting from 1998 when it was imported into the UK originally ,thread below 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150819-1997-silver-r33-gtr-9500-435bhp.html

Another point to look at,are the strut tops on R33 GTR's,don't think it's been mentioned yet,test drive a few to know what the difference's are between a good and a bad car,i test drove some shocking GTR's before I settled on this one!


----------



## deanomidz (May 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: Thanks for your thoughts guys, i definitely want a 33. As for usage it'll be weekends and id like to do some track days (something ive never done)

Well as of tomorrow i'll be in Ireland until friday evening so won't be able to view anything until saturday which gives me plenty of time to make some calls.

Is there anything i should look for/check/avoid in specific? Quite a few i've seen around my price range have started to go around the strut tops, would this be a simple job for a body shop or not so much?

Thanks again


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If the strut tops are going, you have to wonder about the rest of the car tbh

ideally you would want something like the red 33 above, which is track prepared


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

A friend had his strut top's done recently and they look perfect,cost him £300 to do both sides and get them painted black aswell to match the engine bay paint


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

matty32 said:


> If the strut tops are going, you have to wonder about the rest of the car tbh


not entirely true though is it Matt? The strut top's are a known weakness on these car's,it doesn't mean that the rest of the car is going to in a bad condition..


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Indeed; easy to just bodge over with filler too so they look nice...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> not entirely true though is it Matt? The strut top's are a known weakness on these car's,it doesn't mean that the rest of the car is going to in a bad condition..


its a sign of where the car has been stored (outside) and driven in winter conditions, hence why its gone..

i think some people have a difference of opinon when they say what a good GT-R is tbh


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have just taken into stock a real jem of a 33GTR. It was imported as a grade 4 car, has abbey service history and just 1 UK owner plus the importer. The owner carried out many upgrades during his ownership.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matty32 said:


>


what a beauty


----------



## deanomidz (May 2, 2011)

davew said:


> we have just taken into stock a real jem of a 33GTR. It was imported as a grade 4 car, has abbey service history and just 1 UK owner plus the importer. The owner carried out many upgrades during his ownership.


:thumbsup: do you have a link or anything went on the gtr shop site but couldnt find anything


----------



## deanomidz (May 2, 2011)

With you on that Nigel that is absolutely stunning!! Was that for sale last year? im sure i recognise it


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

My advice would be look in the r33's for sales and find a user called hodgie. 
He as a silver r33 gtr with a low millage r34 nur engine fitted, plus the car has never wanted for anything. 
Hodgie is a true enthusiast and has looked after the car from day one. If I had your budget that would be the first car I would look at. 
My very very close second car would be Alex who has a midnight purple r33 that has also been well looked after and maintained by a gtr nut. 

Those are the cars I would love to get right now but can't. :thumbsup:


----------



## deanomidz (May 2, 2011)

cheers jim :thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

This is the link for hodgie's car...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150299-my-nur-engine-r33-gtr-vspec-tuned-nismo-parts.html



This is a link for gtralex's car...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/149974-mid-night-purple-r33-gtr.html

Both cars are perfect from reading what your after.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

deanomidz said:


> cheers jim :thumbsup:


Trust me fella, they are truly two very well maintained and loved cars. 

I WOULDN'T hesitate for a second for either car.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

davew said:


> we have just taken into stock a real jem of a 33GTR. It was imported as a grade 4 car, has abbey service history and just 1 UK owner plus the importer. The owner carried out many upgrades during his ownership.



Davew who runs the gtrshop would also be very high up my list of people I would have supply me a stunning gtr. 

The quote above sounds very interesting. 

Any pictures or spec dave???


----------



## deanomidz (May 2, 2011)

cheers, gtralex's has now gone but hodgies car looks perfect although to buy that right away would be a bit of a stretch


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

If hodgie's silver r33 is out of reach. Phone dave from the gtr-shop tomorrow..:thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Can I contract you for selling duties too jim? Doing a fine job for the others :chuckle:


----------

